# Out Loud and Lip Varnish swatches :)



## Makeupluvr (Sep 23, 2006)

Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (I posted the exact same thing that's below in Hauls.)

Ok, so I went to the LA Pro Store today, and I BARELY made it in time!  They close at 7 pm and it took me 10 minutes to park so I didn't get into the store until like 6:57 ish?  LOL.  Anyway, so I didn't get much time to look at everything but I did swatch the liquidlast's (the new ones only) and the lip varnish's (the swatches wouldn't last so I wiped them off).  So, I bought 4 of the new liquidlast's and I only bought 2 lip varnish's for now.  I swatched Pop Iris to compare it to Electrolady and I swatched Pinkcraft to see what it looks like on (reminds me of pink pearl pigment).  The MA's said that all the liquidlast's are permanent.  I asked "Are you SUUURE?" and they said yes, so we will see once it is up online.

Also, I bought Loud Lash in Noisy Black (since all I can wear is wp mascara and I figured why not give it a whirl?).  IMO it is nothing special.  An ok lengthening mascara, but it isn't volumizing.  It gives a nice natural lash look but I don't have amazing lashes so I like some umph to my mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (but I refuse to buy department store mascara so I haven't tried any of the department store HG's ppl talk about).  My fav mascara right now (for over a year now) is Maybelline Volume Express (wp of course) and I think it is a GREAT volumizing mascara.  So as you can see, I prefer volume!  LOL.  Anyway, hope that helps someone who was curious, on the fence about it, etc.  Of cours, YMMV so by all means check it out if you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you all enjoy the pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Liquidlast Tubes (L to R Electrolady, Disc Black, Brassbeat, and Inkspill):

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...Lasttubes1.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...Lasttubes2.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...Lasttubes3.jpg

Swatches L to R Pop Iris (below) Electrolady, Disc Black, Brassbeat, Inkspill, and Pinkcraft:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...dswatches1.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...dswatches2.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...dswatches3.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...dswatches4.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...dswatches5.jpg

Lip Varnish Tubes (L to R Pink Patina and Polish Me Pink (what can I say, I like pink!):

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...nishtubes1.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...nishtubes2.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...nishtubes3.jpg

So my review: The pics don't really show the shimmer in any of the products.  Disc black is really unique.  Brassbeat reminds me of Patina e/s and Fresh Cement shadestick and Inkspill reminds me of Forest Green pigment. The texture of the lip varnish's is nice!  It is thicker than lipglass but not in a bad way as it is not as sticky but it still has a nice shine to it.  Also it is definitely more opaque than lipglass.  Definitely a liquid lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  HTH helps!


----------

